# Short Visit with Frank



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2021)

Took a quick trip last month up to Tennessee to see friends that moved from Tucson this year. Schedule was tight, but did manage to drive over to see Frank @2feathers Creative Making and admire his wood stash! Really need to come back when I have more time! Here's a pic for proof! I'm on the left, and Frank is on the right. Chuck

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 10, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Took a quick trip last month up to Tennessee to see friends that moved from Tucson this year. Schedule was tight, but did manage to drive over to see Frank @2feathers Creative Making and admire his wood stash! Really need to come back when I have more time! Here's a pic for proof! I'm on the left, and Frank is on the right. Chuck
> 
> View attachment 219233


It was a short lived visit. He brought a truck but I believe @Mike Hill got more in his trunk than chuck took home in his truck. At least he brought a buddy to help lower my pile a smidge more. 
By the way, Chuck somehow managed to get the camera pointed away from my woodpiles

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2021)

It's always very cool to meet the members we chat online with in person. Glad you 2 guys got together.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2021)

You guys look nothing like I had imagined....

very cool meet-up. thanks for the pic!! even though we can hardly see the wood stash piles....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 12, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> You guys look nothing like I had imagined....
> 
> very cool meet-up. thanks for the pic!! even though we can hardly see the wood stash piles....


I imagined them covered in sawdust!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 12, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> I imagined them covered in sawdust!


Gotta clean up for pictures...


ripjack13 said:


> You guys look nothing like I had imagined....
> very cool meet-up. thanks for the pic!! even though we can hardly see the wood stash piles....


Trust me, that ain't the wood stash piles. Those are mostly leyland cypress fencepost material... and a couple trees waiting for sawmill... and a couple slab stacks... the bulk of my stash is not in the picture. Chuck didn't have the panorama setting enabled!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

